# How to write a code proposal



## cda (Nov 11, 2019)

So here I go, and I do not write code, and like simple code!!

Plus these words of wisdom """ My three litmus tests for a code: Does it cost more to build? Does it apply broadly to the industry? Is it clear and concise (enforceable)? Not answering these questions to my satisfaction doesn't mean a yea or nay, but they are the base from which I base my opinion."""""

So for exit signs, or signage with word exit on a door or near a door::

There shall be no other words except the word "EXIT" on an exit door or with in five feet of an exit door.

So to simple?

Missing something or a lot of something?


I guess have to justify and all that other stuff::



*Cost of Proposal*,  No Cost, saves money, less wording on signs, or eliminates the need for a sign on or near a door.


*Reason : *An exit is an exit. It is not an Emergency exit, it is not a Fire exit, it is not an Escape exit. It is not a ....... exit.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 11, 2019)

One of my tests: What are you trying to fix?


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2019)

fatboy said:


> One of my tests: What are you trying to fix?



An exit is an exit.


Why the extra wording?

To scare people??

Which might happen in a real incident, say non fire, and the wording on the door is "fire exit"


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2019)

The extra signs and extra verbiage does not meet IBC requirements under Graphics 1013.6.1 2015


----------



## e hilton (Nov 11, 2019)

For stair towers, anything about “exit at ground floor” or “exit at lower level” or “access to roof”?


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2019)

e hilton said:


> For stair towers, anything about “exit at ground floor” or “exit at lower level” or “access to roof”?




I think add an exception already

Required Stair signage, or do the five foot rule


----------



## mark handler (Nov 12, 2019)

The intent is to stop people from using the "Emergency" or "Fire" exits as an exit.

During normal operations of Buisness, Mercantile or even Educational Occupancies you Do not want people slipping out different doors. you need control yet still provide safety in an emergency.


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2019)

mark handler said:


> The intent is to stop people from using the "Emergency" or "Fire" exits as an exit.
> 
> During normal operations of Buisness, Mercantile or even Educational Occupancies you Do not want people slipping out different doors. you need control yet still provide safety in an emergency.




But it is a required exit.

The building code does not separate exit from emergency exit, fire exit,, exit exit.

Plus those words are not found in the IBC 


If a business has a problem with security or theft or, than there are other ways to deal with it


----------



## mark handler (Nov 12, 2019)

Why are you trying to create something that is not a problem.
Why confuse people with Emergency vs non-emergency exit signage
During an emergency all exits are Emergency exits, required or not.

During an emergency  a sign "Emergency exit" VS "Exit"  is not going to mater


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2019)

The human is an Interesting animal.

Some may see the word fire or emergency in a door and not use it.

Why hasn’t the IBC adopted those words, if they are important.

Plus all the excess verbiage you see on some doors can be confusing.

I am just trying to require the minimum 

“EXIT “


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 12, 2019)

Where would you put the sign directing to the accessible exit or the "AREA OF REFUGE" sign?


----------



## DMartin (Nov 12, 2019)

Well the times are a changing and signs with words may be on their way out anyways. There is a push for smart signs that can change and have universal understanding to send people away from danger. will it catch on soon hard to say. but wording may be going in favor of sick figures and arrows that change.


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Where would you put the sign directing to the accessible exit or the "AREA OF REFUGE" sign?




Area of refuge,,, does not use the word Exit


Ok,,, have I been missing these::


”sign directing to the accessible exit “


----------



## mark handler (Nov 12, 2019)

cda said:


> But it is a required exit.
> 
> The building code does not separate exit from emergency exit, fire exit,, exit exit.
> 
> ...


An Exit is an Exit, Signage is not require, by code,  to read *Required or Extra or option*al, fire or emergency, it is an exit. 

If someone want to control the use, add FIRE or Emergency to the sign. 

It is a non-issue.

No wonder the code is so convoluted.


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2019)

The codes are full of shall nots.

Also there is direction on what an exit sign looks like.

I guess one thing is get back to those basics. 


Even “Exit Only” I would do away with


Just working on a code proposal


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2019)

So in this case:::

https://idighardware.com/2019/11/ww-do-not-block/


The marked exit is only in case there is a fire?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 13, 2019)

"There shall be no other words except the word "EXIT" on an exit door or with in five feet of an exit door."

What about signage required by 1010.1.9.3 or 1010.1.9.7, warnings on panic bars, etc.?


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> "There shall be no other words except the word "EXIT" on an exit door or with in five feet of an exit door."
> 
> What about signage required by 1010.1.9.3 or 1010.1.9.7, warnings on panic bars, etc.?




“I am not a code writer” didn’t some president say that ??

Will look at those sections, thank you 


Anyway, one reason to run it by the Pros, so I can fine tune it, and fine tune it before submitting,


Plus get Grass Roots Support going !!’


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2019)

cda said:


> View attachment 6070


Great; Don't go out that door, unless it is an emergency


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Great; Don't go out that door, unless it is an emergency



But it is a marked required exit


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> "There shall be no other words except the word "EXIT" on an exit door or with in five feet of an exit door."
> 
> What about signage required by 1010.1.9.3 or 1010.1.9.7, warnings on panic bars, etc.?





which edition?


2015

1010.1.9.3   Does not use The word exit

10101.9.7 Does not use the word exit 


Just trying to eliminate wording in conjunction with “Exit”


----------



## mark handler (Nov 14, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> "There shall be no other words except the word "EXIT" on an exit door or with in five feet of an exit door."
> 
> What about signage required by 1010.1.9.3 or 1010.1.9.7, warnings on panic bars, etc.?


Paul
What code is that? Edition? Is it NFPA 101? or the IBC?

The Exit sign section in the IBC (CBC) does not say the only word is "Exit". It does not say no other words may be added.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Paul
> What code is that? Edition? Is it NFPA 101? or the IBC?
> 
> The Exit sign section in the IBC (CBC) does not say the only word is "Exit". It does not say no other words may be added.




I looked at 2015, and there was other wording for a door, but as you say not the word exit.


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2019)

Well God spoke to me today,

The Pastor said there is  way out from temptation, 

He said, see all those exit signs, they are a way out of the room, So think of the word "temptation exit" there is a way out.

Well not sure if I am being told don"t mess with exit signs with extra words??????

So will keep on plugging, and see if I get direction.


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2019)

So in refining the Code Proposal,

What if::: yea

What if you walk into a new say big box store, and say it has six separate spaced Required Exits.

The Main exit plus five others.


So you start walking, and you see at the other five Required Exits a sign:: With Exit signs above the door::

"""  Do not Use
Go to front exit"""


----------



## mark handler (Nov 19, 2019)

cda said:


> So in refining the Code Proposal,
> What if::: yea
> What if you walk into a new say big box store, and say it has six separate spaced Required Exits.
> The Main exit plus five others.
> ...



That's why they are posted "Emergency exit only; Alarm will sound."
You do not need to regulate that it is common sense
That is the problem with the code; it is regulating things that are not an issue.
"Emergency exit only" is not an issue.


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2019)

Man my grass roots support is drying up!!!


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2019)

Well I heard this today, from someone that works in a Fire Marshals office.

Talking about a sold out concert, and everyone trying to get out, and being herded to one main exit.

""Well there are other exits"

"But, those are only for Emergencies"

" If someone were to set off a fire sprinkler, than they could be used"

What ??? Huh???



Some words just should not be associated with EXIT


----------



## mark handler (Nov 22, 2019)

cda said:


> Man my grass roots support is drying up!!!


"...grass roots support..."???


----------

